# Vortex vs. Maven



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I've looked at Maven and they are great Binocs. . My brother put his Swaro's against the Maven's and he couldn't tell the difference even in low light conditions.

Maven has just come out with a $300 pair called C-1 that uses the same glass as the B-1. it doesnt have the real nice case and adjustment knobs as the B-1.


----------



## tjg8888 (Dec 2, 2012)

Keith t said:


> I've looked at Maven and they are great Binocs. . My brother put his Swaro's against the Maven's and he couldn't tell the difference even in low light conditions.
> 
> Maven has just come out with a $300 pair called C-1 that uses the same glass as the B-1. it doesnt have the real nice case and adjustment knobs as the B-1.


Thanks for your input!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

honestly if i was going to spend that much i would get some swaro, leica, or zeiss.
you can find them for that, you just have to look. my wife and i have b/w the 2 of us swaro el 8.5x42 and leica ultravid hd 10x42 and they are fantastic.
i just prefer the 8.5X mag and the open bridge design of the swaro, that is what i have. i am sure you could run across a older non swaro version of the el for that price.
that is what i have, a lot of folks prefer them to the swaro ones anyway. 

i have several pairs of cheaper binos that i love also, the hawke forntier ed 8x43, the opticron countryman hd 8x32, and some pentax sp 8x43, they are all great for less than $500.


----------



## stratofisher (Aug 14, 2005)

My buddy has the Maven 9 powers and they are every bit as good as my Zeiss 10x42's. Quality glass. Just have to get the hight quality model and not the new price point model. Those cheaper models are like Zeiss Terra and not near as good as the original high quality glass.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Not Swarovski but better than Vortex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawhit (Sep 28, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Not Swarovski but better than Vortex
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boner (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used them all, but these new razors are brighter and clearer than anything I have had my eyes in, regardless of price.


----------



## PLJ271 (Jul 15, 2017)

The Vortex warranty seems pretty popular with folks, especially if you are going to be banging around at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

What a lot of people dont' understand is all these high end optics are made a handful of different companies/factories (at least the glass). There just aren't very many suppliers of this quality of glass. The differences in these high end optics is more features than pure optical quality. A quick look turned up that these maven optics are made in japan, I would bet good money the glass is from the exact same company in japan that Vortex gets theirs.


----------



## HookUp1 (Dec 1, 2015)

The new Vortex razors are made in china and everybody seems to use the awesome warranty. I would look at the Leica Trinovid or Zeiss Conquests as well before making a decision. Maven has good glass but the size and shape of them is not for everybody.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

When I see people say that Vortex is just is good as higher end glass I just have to laugh. 
Even Vortex does not claim they are as good or is trying to be as good. 

Believe me, I have talked with many in that industry. 

The process of grinding and all the different coatings plays a huge role even with the companies that do use the same glass.

From company to company it will be different through the entire process so it is not the same



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

bunnybrew said:


> What a lot of people dont' understand is all these high end optics are made a handful of different companies/factories (at least the glass). There just aren't very many suppliers of this quality of glass. The differences in these high end optics is more features than pure optical quality. A quick look turned up that these maven optics are made in japan, I would bet good money the glass is from the exact same company in japan that Vortex gets theirs.


There's a lot more to it than just the glass lenses....

Shane you nailed it. Everyone praises vortex and they so make solid stuff but their binos don't make the cut for me. There's much better quality in each of the vortex model's price range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cnilles (Aug 16, 2016)

All great comments in his thread. 
I'm going to add to the pool and suggest the Styrka S9. Absolutely stunning glass. 

Unfortunately they're not nearly as well known but they are a newer company.


----------



## kya (Mar 1, 2011)

With this topic being Vortex vs. Maven and people bringing up Vortex's warranty as a +1 for Vortex...

Here's Maven's warranty:

UNCONDITIONAL LIFETIME WARRANTY

Maven optics are made with a commitment to you, our customer. All Maven optics come with an unconditional life-time warranty. If your optic becomes damaged or is at all defective, contact us immediately for repair or replacement. We don’t care where or when you bought it or if it was your fault or not – if it says Maven, we will take care of it.


I've never seen a pair of Razors so I won't make any claims, but I do own a Maven B1 and I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## drw679 (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a pair of leica,8x42 I think and they were the best I ever looked thru. Very comfortable and easy to focus. If you can, you should look thru a set of these.


----------

